# "Iwata taking responsibility for 3ds, taking 50% salary cut



## Feels Good Man (Jul 29, 2011)

*"Iwata taking responsibility for 3ds, taking 50% salary cut and other execs 30% cut, reduced bonuses too"*

David Gibson has been livetweeting from Nintendo's supplemental results meeting in Tokyo(?)



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> gibbogame David Gibson
> *Business is shifting towards 3rd party reliance, want to strengthen*
> 5 minutes ago
> 
> ...



https://twitter.com/#!/gibbogame


----------



## Slyakin (Jul 29, 2011)

Can you put the quote in spoilers? Thanks!

And this is really sad... Nintendo fucked up big time.


----------



## Dangy (Jul 29, 2011)

What does it mean by "taking responsibility for"? I don't think the 3DS has failed yet.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Jul 29, 2011)

Dangy said:
			
		

> What does it mean by "taking responsibility for"? I don't think the 3DS has failed yet.



The less than stellar sales of the 3DS thus far.


----------



## Dangy (Jul 29, 2011)

Feels Good Man said:
			
		

> Dangy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meh, I think they're making a big deal out of the whole thing.


----------



## Zarcon (Jul 29, 2011)

Dangy said:
			
		

> What does it mean by "taking responsibility for"? I don't think the 3DS has failed yet.


Off-setting the decrease in profit/potential loss from the price cut by taking a salary cut.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 29, 2011)

Mario Party 9 should have be a 3DS title...


----------



## Terminator02 (Jul 29, 2011)

i think this part is more interesting than the execs getting a price cut


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> gibbogame David Gibson
> Need to be more flexible and work with other platforms and use them. Hardware+soft brings value
> 4 minutes ago
> 
> ...


----------



## machomuu (Jul 29, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Mario Party 9 should have be a 3DS title...


That wouldn't make sense.  They already made a MP DS, making MP 9 for the 3DS wouldn't work.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jul 29, 2011)

Who is David Gibson?


----------



## Snailface (Jul 29, 2011)

Japanese businessmen are notorious for taking failure hard.
I hope he can get through his company's crisis and retain his high status in the industry.

BTW--man that's a hell of a scoop, that gibson guy is like a fly on the wall!


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 29, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I mean making a MP for 3DS in general.

Wait, elaborate. What does  MP DS got to do with 3DS getting a MP?


----------



## machomuu (Jul 29, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MP DS is unnumbered, if they created another MP title for the 3DS, it would only make sense for it to have a proper subtitle or be called MP DS, MP DS2, or MP 3DS.  Calling it MP 9 would imply it's continuing the chain of the console titles.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 29, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> MP DS is unnumbered, if they created another MP title for the 3DS, it would only make sense for it to have a proper subtitle or be called MP DS, MP DS2, or MP 3DS.  Calling it MP 9 would imply it's continuing the chain of the console titles.


Like Mario Kart 7? That just feel off...

Seem like I missing the point...


----------



## machomuu (Jul 29, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...Forget it.


----------



## Rayder (Jul 29, 2011)

We are finally seeing the answers to the question I asked in my most recent blog, that question was, "What'cha gonna do Nintendo?" as it pertained to the faltering sales of the 3DS.

While I know that my blog had nothing to do with what Ninty is doing at the moment, the relevance is remarkable. You have to admit that much.  While my focus in the blog was on shovelware, if you read between the lines, you will note that they are addressing many of the underlying problems I hinted at.

One has to give props to Nintendo for not just resting on their laurels and that they are actually stepping up and are actively working on the problem. 

I must give Nintendo kudos for the effort they are showing at this moment!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I sincerely hope it pans out for them favorably. I think it will in the end.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jul 29, 2011)

Rayder said:
			
		

> We are finally seeing the answers to the question I asked in my most recent blog, that question was, "What'cha gonna do Nintendo?" as it pertained to the faltering sales of the 3DS.
> 
> While I know that my blog had nothing to do with what Ninty is doing at the moment, the relevance is remarkable. You have to admit that much.  While my focus in the blog was on shovelware, if you read between the lines, you will note that they are addressing many of the underlying problems I hinted at.
> 
> ...



I wonder if this will spur Sony to cut the price of the Vita sooner than they would have liked.


----------



## Maedhros (Jul 29, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> Rayder said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, of course not. The device is correctly priced, there's no need to cut it's price, it's not even released yet. And Sony knew that Nintendo would cut the 3DS price along it's time (I doubt they expected it this soon, though).


----------



## gamefan5 (Jul 29, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your reply made me laugh as hell. You have made my day.


----------



## jonesman99 (Jul 29, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> Rayder said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a feeling that Sony will stay where they are at the moment, to see how ninty truly pans this whole thing out. Then maybe october or november we will see if whether they will make the same "Move"...


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 29, 2011)

gamefan5 said:
			
		

> Your reply made me laugh as hell. You have made my day.


Well I think I get the point now. It is me being sleepy.


Yep, good night.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jul 29, 2011)

jonesman99 said:
			
		

> DigitalDeviant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ROFL, makes me want to wait and see if sony slashes the price sooner rather than later.


----------



## DeMoN (Jul 29, 2011)

This is what happens when the shareholders get angry.  You don't want to make shareholders angry.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jul 29, 2011)

to be honest, they chose a bad time to get the 3ds out, 2 or 3 months to early, they lacked a good lineup.
now they slowly start to loose their future lineup now 3rd party publisher keep pulling back games that would most likely lead to better sales... 

i dont think its fair to say nintendo screwed up big, since its not just their fault. its a faulty system where people dont realize that investment in something thats not already big, is often needed to make it big. in this case, make good games, console gets bought, game gets bought, profit.

but, it really is nice to see that somewhere on this planet, higher ups actually give up some of their money when things dont look too good.
its good to see, that somewhere on this planet, people actually take responsibility by giving up payment, instead of taking a huge payment, an additional bonus and then just leaving their position for the next guy to scoop up the shit they left...


----------



## chris888222 (Jul 29, 2011)

I hope Nintendo learns from it's mistakes with the 3DS,

And really they should start gamertag services


----------



## Zarcon (Jul 29, 2011)

Clydefrosch said:
			
		

> ...they lacked a good lineup.I've said it elsewhere, but I'll say it here too.
> QUOTE(Zarcon @ Jul 28 2011, 10:48 PM) For reference, here's a list of DS games 4 months into it's lifespan, just like the 3DS at the moment:
> Feel the Magic: XY/XX
> Asphalt Urban GT
> ...


There is maybe one "must buy" on that list and it's the port of Super Mario 64.


----------



## Maedhros (Jul 29, 2011)

The port of Mario 64 is terrible (I would never bought it, played it on flashcard).

Also, I don't know if Nintendo site lists all the games.

But yeah, DS kind of sucked on the start of it's lifeline. But that doesn't mean the 3DS has too. They're coming from an estabilished and succesfull platform (DS), of course they were expecting the sales to be better.


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Jul 29, 2011)

Wow, if this is indeed true then this is what the US Govt needs to do! I've been saying all along that Govt officials should be taking huge pay cuts because they essentially do nothing and are making ridiculous amounts for it. Nintendo has always been my favorite video game company and this just reiterates that.

That said, I think Nintendo may be exaggerating the depth of the price cut into their profits. Even so, I still think that even the idea of a high ranking official in the company even saying he's going to take a pay cut is something to be proud of. Hopefully Iwata will not take it too hard and he can keep helping Nintendo produce high quality stuff.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 29, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> The port of Mario 64 is terrible (I would never bought it, played it on flashcard).


You mean for VC?  Because the one for the DS was a remake.  It wasn't terrible by any stretch of the imagination, but I do consider it inferior to the original.


----------



## Zarcon (Jul 29, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> The port of Mario 64 is terrible (I would never bought it, played it on flashcard).
> 
> Also, I don't know if Nintendo site lists all the games.
> 
> But yeah, DS kind of sucked on the start of it's lifeline. But that doesn't mean the 3DS has too. They're coming from an estabilished and succesfull platform (DS), of course they were expecting the sales to be better.


I looked through a year's worth of DS scene releases too, though inaccurate timeline-wise, the first year of dumps was pretty disappointing too.
There were 89 games total for the US and I saw 19 noteworthy games.
And I was being quite generous as to what was noteworthy or not.


----------



## VashTS (Jul 29, 2011)

cant they just man up and make some good shit? what the hell nintendo, the problem is not the hardware is the software! everyone feels it. there is so much shitware (beyond shovelware) the systems become the asshole.

and no one wants to buy an asshole. we all have one already.


----------



## Defiance (Jul 29, 2011)

VashTS said:
			
		

> cant they just man up and make some good shit? what the hell nintendo, the problem is not the hardware is the software! everyone feels it. there is so much shitware (beyond shovelware) the systems become the asshole.
> 
> and no one wants to buy an asshole. we all have one already.



Agreed.  

Nintendo, have you ever tried to make, dare I say, original content?  I haven't seen anything like it since Pikmin, and that was in 2001.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Jul 29, 2011)

Defiance said:
			
		

> VashTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nintendogs?


----------



## Zarcon (Jul 29, 2011)

Defiance said:
			
		

> VashTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Define "Nintendo" as they own a good handful of development studios for their 1st party gaming needs.
The new Kid Icarus, though technically a sequel, is a brand new game being made with it's own unique gameplay.

If you're using Pikmin as an example, then the same division made the Nintendogs games which were relatively unique.
Also made Steel Diver for the 3DS.
Also Wii Sports and such.

[EDIT]

Also Animal Crossing.
Also Rhythm Tengoku series.


----------



## Maedhros (Jul 29, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Maedhros said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I meant the DS one. And yeah, it was terrible. That game was meant to be played with an analog. I don't even know how I finished it on the DS.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 29, 2011)

Zarcon said:
			
		

> Defiance said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, Rhythm Tengoku was First Party?  Huh.  I didn't know that.


----------



## Zarcon (Jul 29, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Oh, Rhythm Tengoku was First Party?  Huh.  I didn't know that.


Yup, by Nintendo SPD.

Lots of other 1st party games that Nintendo have had a direct hand in creating that are either new or have original gameplay in recent years as well.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Jul 29, 2011)

Yeah.....

How about encouraging developers to develop game that truly uses what 3DS has to offer.

Cutting one's paycheck (assuming they did) is not going to magically bumps up 3DS sales.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 29, 2011)

I personally think the system is awesome. It was a little expensive at launch though and not enough good titles at launch. Oh and the screens getting scratched that was a big mistake. (I don't know how that got past R and D.)


----------



## junkerde (Jul 29, 2011)

CLASSIC Nihongo way, DISHONABRE! So I TAKE THE BRAME!


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jul 29, 2011)

trumpet-205 said:
			
		

> Yeah.....
> 
> How about encouraging developers to develop game that truly uses what 3DS has to offer.
> 
> Cutting one's paycheck (assuming they did) is not going to magically bumps up 3DS sales.



well a price cut will help for the holiday season, past that I don't know. Sony better hit hard so that competition can force Nintendo to be well competitive.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 29, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> trumpet-205 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sony has an ass ton of hype surrounding the Vita right now. I'm sure sales will be fine.

I enjoy how Iwata is trying to look saintly by taking an unnecessary fall. Way to not go.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 29, 2011)

Holy hell. That's what you get for pricing your console just because the fans loved it a lot. It was too expensive. But you can tell that Iwata is making a pretty penny if he's able to take a 50% cut. Hopefully Nintendo rebounds.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jul 29, 2011)

this will just increase their fan support and strength. being humble is never a bad thing.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 29, 2011)

I think Iwata is afraid that at some point his account total balance will round up to a 0 once it finally reaches the maximum input, so he takes precautions to slow down the inevitable.


----------



## hova1 (Jul 29, 2011)

I blame it on the software lineup. Not a single Mario game on launch is bad. This should always be the most important thing on a Nintendo system at launch. No real Pokemon yet. They need a full Monster Hunter in order to be relevant in Japan.
They should've paid Capcom big money for Monster Hunter exclusivity.
I also can't help but think that if they had a second analog nub and a high budget CoD it would be the most popular thing for 12 year olds.


----------



## prowler (Jul 29, 2011)

seppuku, business men style.


----------



## roastable (Jul 29, 2011)

really?
all nintendo has to do is plan a release for a pokemon and all the kiddies will swarm in


----------



## sergster1 (Jul 29, 2011)

Release 3DS
Do not release games
???
Pr--o h s h i t .

Im sorry i just had to do that.... but im kinda happy that nintendo realized their mistake by overpricing the console and not pushing developers hard enough to release quality games in a timely manner and are cutting back...its more than what sony did ._.


----------



## Erdnaxela (Jul 29, 2011)

roastable said:
			
		

> really?
> all nintendo has to do is plan a release for a pokemon and all the kiddies will swarm in


This.
Nintendo surely plan to do something big with pokémon 3DS, and when it'll be released, it'll make 3DS selling a lot 0_o
Remember, black & white sold like 2,630,000 unit  the first two day in japan, with flashcart and piracy, that's crazy.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 29, 2011)

roastable said:
			
		

> really?
> all nintendo has to do is plan a release for a pokemon and all the kiddies will swarm in



The kids sure. But they're also trying to advertise to us older gamers.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 29, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> roastable said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pokemon Adventures 3DS.  Boom, done.  It's got blood, death, boobs-  I'm sure it'd attract a crowd.


----------



## Shoat (Jul 29, 2011)

roastable said:
			
		

> really?
> all nintendo has to do is plan a release for a pokemon and all the kiddies will swarm in




"the kiddies"?

I'm sure a very very large portion of the pokemon players are actually adults. (as in ~20-ish year olds who were kids when pokemon red/blue started)


----------



## machomuu (Jul 29, 2011)

Zarcon said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess that would explain why one of the minigames was on the 3DS Sound Channel.


----------



## pistone (Jul 29, 2011)

thats why i love nintendo/japan they take responsibility for the thing they do,the dont just fire people like hell just because the want money


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 29, 2011)

It doesn't really show anything, the guy already has a bagillion dollars probably. I remember during the whole banking crisis or whatever over here. I think some CEO's were like "WE'RE TAKING A STEP FORWARD" and made their annual pay $1. Of course it's irrelevant as shit because they still make tons of cash from other means and already have some.

It's just Iwata trying to act like he cares.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jul 29, 2011)

Whether he cares or not, there are a lot of businessmen (and women) who could learn from this, like those stupid U.S. politicians.


----------



## Ikki (Jul 29, 2011)

They really take this seriously. 
I hope this doesn't screw them over.


----------



## rt141 (Jul 29, 2011)

Well, this is a smart move, it improves the company image and will hopefully raise their stock even with the losses they are havng they still have enough to make it trough untill awesome things launch for the 3ds, the last good games of the wii and the wii-u, still its nice to see someone actually take responsability for something.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jul 29, 2011)

Your not gonna see any american ceo's cutting half their salary, I respect Iwata for doing this.


----------



## Ace (Jul 29, 2011)

Personally, this price cut entices me into getting a 3DS. Although if I know Swedish retail well, they'll "forget" the whole price slash and keep selling it overpriced (for being Europe, that is)...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also, people are giving this WAY too much attention. The Original DS was much the same way, in the sense that there weren't great titles for a long time. I can't even recall playing my DS during 5th and 6th grade very much because of its low amount of interesting titles at the time.

EVERYONE: CALM DOWN YO TITAYS! When it comes to Nintendo, remember: Everything will be okay in the end. If it's not okay, it's not the end.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 29, 2011)

rt141 said:
			
		

> Well, this is a smart move, it improves the company image and will hopefully raise their stock even with the losses they are havng they still have enough to make it trough untill awesome things launch for the 3ds, the last good games of the wii and the wii-u, still its nice to see someone actually take responsability for something.


I don't see why it'd do either of those things.  The former is unlikely because it's rather normal for the Japanese to do so.  The latter..I don't understand why you think that would happen.


----------



## T3GZdev (Jul 29, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what they should do is make Mario party 9 (the sequil to Mario party 8 wii) on wii u
then Mario party 3ds (sequil mario party DS) on 3ds


----------



## Slyakin (Jul 29, 2011)

So many people are so caring for Iwata here, aren't they?

Taking a 50% salary cut is never a good thing, and everyone here just blames him even more. Ouch.

I respect what he did, and what Nintendo is doing is bringing themselves back on path. By Christmas, they'll be themselves again. It just seems like the 3DS is repeating the DS's first year.


----------



## _elf_ (Jul 29, 2011)

Ace Faith said:
			
		

> Personally, this price cut entices me into getting a 3DS. Although if I know Swedish retail well, they'll "forget" the whole price slash and keep selling it overpriced (for being Europe, that is)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




They always did get okay in the end. I hope they do the same thing this time  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Or else....We will have to give some extra cash to them to get back on their feet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But no big deal... They will manage it


----------



## T3GZdev (Jul 29, 2011)

hova1 said:
			
		

> I blame it on the software lineup. Not a single Mario game on launch is bad. This should always be the most important thing on a Nintendo system at launch. No real Pokemon yet. They need a full Monster Hunter in order to be relevant in Japan.
> They should've paid Capcom big money for Monster Hunter exclusivity.
> I also can't help but think that if they had a second analog nub and a high budget CoD it would be the most popular thing for 12 year olds.



sounds like a Sony gnome. trowing that if it had a 2nd analog that make of better & throwing a prepubed age on it.  I'm 20 not 12. 

I'm not complaining about it now having 2nd analog. that's what the touch screen, accelerometer, gyro sensor for. also have you played the resident evil reviations demo.  they have an awesome 2nd analog alternative.  I like the way the 2nd analge is on the right side of the touch screen.
call of duty could use that in 3ds, can also just use the controls from metroid DS & the call of duty DS games . or I'm sure theyll figure it out.

what kinda controls I see for cod 3ds
c-pad= walk & rotate cam.
d-pad= change weapons (up & down).
d-pad= change grenades (left & right)
L = grenade 
touch screen c-pad = aiming. (like on resident evil revilations demo)
R = shoot 
aim & use dpad (up & down) to zoom like if useing sniper rifle. 
Y = crouch & dive
X = knife
A = run
B = other actions can't think of right now.

& there's the accelerometer & gyro sensor for controller like the missile camera thingy from black ops & modern warfare 2 & the RC cars. & possible use to do some things like they would on wii versions of call of duty.  

also call of duty isn't really Nintendos call. its the company that made it. & they made every call of duty for DS last Gen. now that 3fs is out on sure they'll make one for 3ds now with all its improvements.

I'm hopeing they allow more alternative  functions tho. like excite trucks wii you could play your music from SD card while playing games. after that no other games used that.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I want that feature on wii u games & 3ds games.


----------



## Sterling (Jul 29, 2011)

Everyone here who thinks less of Iwata or Nintendo for his 50% salary cut has just lost 10 points of respect in my eyes. Not only does this confirm that Nintendo recognizes a problem, but their first step to fix it is to cut a CEO's salary by 50%. I don't care if he does have a big pay check, 50% is huge and significant. Iwata is indeed taking a big hit on his personal life. This just confirms that they actively look for and solve problems.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jul 29, 2011)

Sterling said:
			
		

> Everyone here who thinks less of Iwata or Nintendo for his 50% salary cut has just lost 10 points of respect in my eyes. Not only does this confirm that Nintendo recognizes a problem, but their first step to fix it is to cut a CEO's salary by 50%. I don't care if he does have a big pay check, 50% is huge and significant. Iwata is indeed taking a big hit on his personal life. This just confirms that they actively look for and solve problems.



This.

Take a look at it from a different perspective. A "company" consist of many, many people. When less money ends up flowing into the company than before, who is going to take the hit? From what I've seen during these economic times, I've seen more and more employees getting laid off, yet no real change happening to the higher-ups even if the higher-ups make the mistakes. I believe Iwata is taking into account the first rule of leadership. Anyone remember what that rule is? No matter who makes the mistake, the fault lies on the leader, and I see him taking the responsibility of this situation by cutting his own salary. Whether anyone believes he is doing this because he cares, he's doing it nonetheless by his own accord, and that says something about his character in my mind.


----------



## Velotix (Jul 30, 2011)

Woah....Just...Woah...

I was honestly expecting them to lay off dudes instead of slashing their own pay, by quite a decent amount! Damn... Just Damn. Big respect to them man. And the price drop means I can actually afford a 3DS!! Woo!


----------



## trumpet-205 (Jul 30, 2011)

Sterling said:
			
		

> Everyone here who thinks less of Iwata or Nintendo for his 50% salary cut has just lost 10 points of respect in my eyes. Not only does this confirm that Nintendo recognizes a problem, but their first step to fix it is to cut a CEO's salary by 50%. I don't care if he does have a big pay check, 50% is huge and significant. Iwata is indeed taking a big hit on his personal life. This just confirms that they actively look for and solve problems.


Question is did he actually take hit from his paycheck? Or did he just say so in front of the public eyes. You can't say that for sure now can you?

*Either way, a salary cut will not bring up 3DS sales.* To me this is a stupid announcement/decision. Now is not the time to find who's fault it is.

To me what Iwata should be doing is lowering 3DS price (he did), bring up more 3DS games, aggressively marketing 3DS (he has yet to do), and more.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jul 30, 2011)

trumpet-205 said:
			
		

> Question is did he actually take hit from his paycheck? Or did he just say so in front of the public eyes. You can't say that for sure now can you?
> 
> *Either way, a salary cut will not bring up 3DS sales.*



You gotta ask yourself one question then. Is Iwata an honest person?

The salary cut may not affect 3DS sales, but it certainly will affect the company.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Jul 30, 2011)

DiscostewSM said:
			
		

> You gotta ask yourself one question then. Is Iwata an honest person?


Who knows? Can go either way.


----------



## Maedhros (Jul 30, 2011)

t377y000 said:
			
		

> hova1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kinda of shitty controls. That's exactly why games designed for dual nubs on PSP plays so bad. You have to use the claw:






Shit is bad as you see. The action in CoD series is fast paced, you don't have time to aim with a d-pad. The best alternative is tu use the touch to aim, just like the DS FPS games, but then you limit yourself to the c-pad, the d-pad, and L button. All the other actions you can't think will be on the screen.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jul 30, 2011)

trumpet-205 said:
			
		

> DiscostewSM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, it'll be easier to do research on prior statements/dealings than to expect them to reveal current company paycheck numbers. If someone is determined to find out an answer, then they should go looking for it instead of making assumptions.


----------



## Sterling (Jul 31, 2011)

trumpet-205 said:
			
		

> Sterling said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know, instead of needless throwing doubt upon a wealthy CEO's sincere and straight forward statements with shitty assumptions, you could go find some evidence to back up your statements before you open up your type. Seriously, I'm only going off the statements given, and my knowledge and experience with his personality and sincereity. Neither of which give me reason to doubt the validity of his honesty. We all know that his cut won't bring up sales. All this will do, is confirm with the public that they indeed know there is a problem, and this problem is important enough for a CEO to halve his yearly income. The next steps come very soon.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Jul 31, 2011)

Sterling said:
			
		

> You know, instead of needless throwing doubt upon a wealthy CEO's sincere and straight forward statements with shitty assumptions, you could go find some evidence to back up your statements before you open up your type.


Since when did sincere and straight forward constituted a proof? That's your own personal opinion. I'm merely expressing my opinion I doubted his statement, no need to call my assumption shitty (or keep that thought to yourselves). Sorry because I don't take people's word like the truth.

Sigh...............


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jul 31, 2011)

trumpet-205 said:
			
		

> Sorry because I don't take people's word like the truth.



I would agree with you on that, but only if it was someone I knew nothing about, or if that someone has continually been false or has done wrong in the past that hasn't tried correcting their mistakes.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Aug 1, 2011)

Feels Good Man said:
			
		

> Dangy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think the timing is just wrong. A spring release made no sense really, and as we have seen thus far, the quantity as well as the quality of games has been poor in the launch window. Had Nintendo waited until the fall when there were going to be more games available, they could have launched the 3DS with all the infrastructure in place for things like the Netflix and Nintendo Video services as well as the eShop which would have more games available right at launch as well. 

I feel that the major short comings of the 3DS were much like the DS at launch time. If I recall correctly, Nintendo only had a few big name titles like Animal Crossing, Mario Kart and Advanced Wars: Dual Strike in that window, along with that terrible Metroid Prime Hunters demo that was packaged with it. That said, having zero big name first party titles available on day one is a problem and the reason was the 3DS has struggled. I think if they had waited until Star Fox was ready, they would have had two polished 1st party titles along with some quality 3rd party games available. As we have seen the DS still has plenty of life left in it as well as development support.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Aug 1, 2011)

Sterling said:
			
		

> Everyone here who thinks less of Iwata or Nintendo for his 50% salary cut has just lost 10 points of respect in my eyes. Not only does this confirm that Nintendo recognizes a problem, but their first step to fix it is to cut a CEO's salary by 50%. I don't care if he does have a big pay check, 50% is huge and significant. Iwata is indeed taking a big hit on his personal life. This just confirms that they actively look for and solve problems.



It's unfortunate that American corporations don't have the same attitude. If companies like Ford and GM had realized they were getting slaughtered by Japanese and European automakers in their own territory as well as world wide from both a cost and quality perspective, they should have fired all of their CEO's and executives or cut their salary until they accepted the reality that they were going under. Probably would have avoided the need for bail outs.


----------



## Sterling (Aug 1, 2011)

DiscostewSM said:
			
		

> trumpet-205 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As I said, Iwata has given no reason not to take his word as the truth. No reason at all to call him a liar. If you want me to mistrust Mr. Iwata, Trumpet-205, you'll have to find a reason and post.


----------

